# o všom



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko! 

Už jsem to někdy slyšel, ale teď nedávno mě zase zaujal tento výraz. Slyšel jsem to od 60leté Pražačky. Jaký to má styl? zastaralý, žertovný, možná regionální? Nejprv jsem si myslel, že je ze slovenštiny, ale možná spíše z ruštiny. Díky moc.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Rozhodně to není typický výraz. Je to spíše zastaralá, málo užívaná forma. Podobných nuancí je v jazyce plno. Můj otec například často říká "mi" místo "mě" apod. Nejedná se ale přitom o regionální formu, spíš o málo užívaný slang.


----------



## Jana337

Já si toto "o" spojuji s plzeňským dialektem. Nevím, zda se používá i jinde, ale znám pár lidí z Plzně, kteří tak mluví.


----------



## texpert

Pokud to ona Pražačka nepoužívá běžně, může to být i styl žertovný. Jsa o generaci mladší, osobně mi to moc legrační nepřipadá..


----------

